# I know why Nakaji removed his videos!



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you noticed that none of Yu's recent videos have had music? And all of the ones he removed had music? Either the music was removed by stupid WMG and he removed them because they were boring w/o soun; or he noticed that videos with copyrighted music were being removed, so he just removed them on his own! (too many videos removed from one account, and the account can get banned)

P.S. - AHA!

Edit:

P.P.S. - Not aha, it is because he is a Youtube Partner apparently  (as pointed out on page 4)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 28, 2009)

lol nice P.S. 

anyway yeah i thought about that just a few days ago or pretty much he just wants to look as FAST as possible not having any of his old videos anymore so he looks like the best or something 
which in a way... he is haha


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2009)

Another case solved by Detective Herrmann


----------



## shelley (Feb 28, 2009)

That's why all my videos have John Cage's 4'33" as background music.


----------



## ccchips296 (Feb 28, 2009)

haha that makes sense! good thing i download his vids earlier XD i miss his music though  he introduced me to bump of chicken and Yuki who are both awesome artists!

But still....he did delete a lot of videos that didnt have any music in them....i still dunno why he did that..


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2009)

Why do you even care?
Honestly are you people so sad that you track every time Yu takes a video down?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> Why do you even care?
> Honestly are you people so sad that you track every time Yu takes a video down?



I don't really care, I just was listening to RADWIMPS and it came to me  It had been bothering me lol


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> Why do you even care?
> Honestly are you people so sad that you track every time Yu takes a video down?



Being sexually confused is more sad.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you even care?
> ...



You mean like Dene?


----------



## shelley (Feb 28, 2009)

Dene is not confused, you are.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

No, Dene is. Is their name Dana or Dean? He/She can't decide.


----------



## ccchips296 (Feb 28, 2009)

uh oh.....this isnt sounding good. Can we please keep this on topic and not about sad people and what not


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

K, but why does it matter why they removed their videos. And why make your own assumptions when you can just ask them?


----------



## ccchips296 (Feb 28, 2009)

alot of things dont matter.....but its just good to know why. Maybe it just occured to Herrmann, its not like he spent hours thinking about what reason removed the vids...you can ask nakaji, but it doesnt relly matter that much.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

If it doesn't matter that much, why bother making this topic. I've never heard of Nakaji, so it doesn't matter to me, but it must matter to other people if they made a topic about it.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 28, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> If it doesn't matter that much, why bother making this topic. I've never heard of Nakaji, so it doesn't matter to me, but it must matter to other people if they made a topic about it.





Nakaji= Yu Nakajima


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> K, but why does it matter why they removed their videos.


 he deleted so many of them, and they all had a lot of views


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does it matter if it has a lot of videos?


----------



## Escher (Feb 28, 2009)

kubekid, can you just get over this topic?

emerson just randomly thought of a reason why nakakima might've deleted old videos with 6,000,000+ views. He has many different videos, most/all of which show that he is a world class cuber. I assume that he just thought that it might be vaguely interesting to give an explanation, assuming that others had wondered why nakaji removed the videos.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 28, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> K, but why does it matter why they removed their videos. And why make your own assumptions when you can just ask them?





KubeKid73 said:


> If it doesn't matter that much, why bother making this topic. I've never heard of Nakaji, so it doesn't matter to me, but it must matter to other people if they made a topic about it.





KubeKid73 said:


> Does it matter if it has a lot of videos?



Do any of your posts matter?
does you being on this forum matter?
Does your opinion matter?
who cares what you say.

There. Now how does it feel?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > K, but why does it matter why they removed their videos. And why make your own assumptions when you can just ask them?
> ...



Okay. I get it now. I figured out what's wrong with me.


----------



## ananbc (Feb 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Have you noticed that none of Yu's recent videos have had music? And all of the ones he removed had music? Either the music was removed by stupid WMG and he removed them because they were boring w/o soun; or he noticed that videos with copyrighted music were being removed, so he just removed them on his own! (too many videos removed from one account, and the account can get banned)
> 
> P.S. - AHA!


that make sense


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2009)

On-Topic:
Also, he may have deleted some of his videos because they didn't belong to him, such as his TV appearances and the cube car commercial.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Have you noticed that none of Yu's recent videos have had music? And all of the ones he removed had music? Either the music was removed by stupid WMG and he removed them because they were boring w/o soun; or he noticed that videos with copyrighted music were being removed, so he just removed them on his own! (too many videos removed from one account, and the account can get banned)
> 
> P.S. - AHA!


Hes a partner he cant have any music in his vids he doesent own


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2009)

We should make an open-source cubing music album.

Y'know, so people will have free music to put on their cubing videos so they won't have to remove them or something.


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> We should make an open-source cubing music album.
> 
> Y'know, so people will have free music to put on their cubing videos so they won't have to remove them or something.



There is AudioSwap, you know, but that would suck if your video is in sync with the copyrighted music you're using.

Happened to me many times.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> That's why all my videos have John Cage's 4'33" as background music.


Which size of big cube do you solve in 4:33 with cage ?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Have you noticed that none of Yu's recent videos have had music? And all of the ones he removed had music? Either the music was removed by stupid WMG and he removed them because they were boring w/o soun; or he noticed that videos with copyrighted music were being removed, so he just removed them on his own! (too many videos removed from one account, and the account can get banned)
> 
> P.S. - AHA!


wrong.. sorry emerson but the reason was (not all of his vids) hes a partner so he cant have any music and his unpopular videos


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed that none of Yu's recent videos have had music? And all of the ones he removed had music? Either the music was removed by stupid WMG and he removed them because they were boring w/o soun; or he noticed that videos with copyrighted music were being removed, so he just removed them on his own! (too many videos removed from one account, and the account can get banned)
> ...



Please elaborate


----------



## shelley (Feb 28, 2009)

When you're a YouTube Partner you have to own all the content (or have explicit permission from content owner for you to use it) in the videos you submit for revenue sharing. So you can't have copyrighted background music. If you submit a video for revenue sharing and YouTube determines that it does include copyrighted content, they'll delete the video.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> When you're a YouTube Partner you have to own all the content (or have explicit permission from content owner for you to use it) in the videos you submit for revenue sharing. So you can't have copyrighted background music. If you submit a video for revenue sharing and YouTube determines that it does include copyrighted content, they'll delete the video.



So is anyone who posts videos on youtube a "YouTube Partner"?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > When you're a YouTube Partner you have to own all the content (or have explicit permission from content owner for you to use it) in the videos you submit for revenue sharing. So you can't have copyrighted background music. If you submit a video for revenue sharing and YouTube determines that it does include copyrighted content, they'll delete the video.
> ...



No, a youtube partner is someone who gets ad revenue from youtube videos. To become a partner, theres some views requirement.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Ohhhh, thanks for explaining that!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 28, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> haha that makes sense! good thing i download his vids earlier XD i miss his music though  he introduced me to bump of chicken and Yuki who are both awesome artists!
> 
> But still....he did delete a lot of videos that didnt have any music in them....i still dunno why he did that..




Can you upload them somewhere


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 1, 2009)

er....i dunno, i would need to get permission from nakajima to do it...but if people relly want to, i guess i can...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> er....i dunno, i would need to get permission from nakajima to do it...but if people relly want to, i guess i can...



Then just post the video files here from your computer, instead of uploading (although I'm sure Yu wouldn't mind, as long as he knew).


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 1, 2009)

ill ask him later and we'll see....ive only got 5 or so of his vids anyway, so yeah.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> ill ask him later and we'll see....ive only got 5 or so of his vids anyway, so yeah.



No

You would only ask him if you were uploading it somewhere. 

If you post the files here it wouldn't be too different from us postng an article about a competition or something like that.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 1, 2009)

eh....too late, i sent a PM to him. how do u post files here anyway?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2009)

Go to the full reply page and one of the options is to attatch a file.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2009)

You realise that 'posting a file here' is the same as 'uploading it somewhere'
But go ahead and upload them somehwere (here or wherever). He posted the videos in the first place.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2009)

joey said:


> You realise that 'posting a file here' is the same as 'uploading it somewhere'
> But go ahead and upload them somehwere (here or wherever). He posted the videos in the first place.



What about with the 'Cubers' Documentary? They could be distributed to people but not run publicly. The one difference is, though, that it's not Yu Nakaj--

nevermind. I don't think I'm making too much sense. But you see what I was getting at (maybe).


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You realise that 'posting a file here' is the same as 'uploading it somewhere'
> ...



Since Nakaji originally posted them on youtube for people to see, I'm sure it would be okay for cchips to upload them somewhere else.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 2, 2009)

yea, i guess.....im sure he wont mind...

so, ill upload some of his older deleted average vids on to my youtube account now, so check em out in about an hour or so...

EDIT: uploaded em all


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 3, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> yea, i guess.....im sure he wont mind...
> 
> so, ill upload some of his older deleted average vids on to my youtube account now, so check em out in about an hour or so...
> 
> EDIT: uploaded em all



lol, it's like 'Old Nakaji' like Old Pochmann... you know, only different.

And even though you uploaded all that you had, I'm still subscribing.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


No, this is not okay at all. Yu uploaded them to youtube and took them down for a reason. If there is copyrighted material in it (like music) it is not ok for anyone to put it anywhere, unless you live in a country that has different laws about copyrighted material.

It is not just youtube partners that cannot have copyrighted music. Nobody can have that. It is just that partners are held to higher standards.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


----------

